
The point everyone misses about working smarter instead of harder - tacon
http://www.petershallard.com/the-point-everyone-misses-about-working-smarter-instead-of-harder/
======
blackbeard
Working smart is letting someone else take the risks and work less. If you're
taking risks or working more something is broken.

Sipping cold water in the garden with my feet in an inflatable swimming pool
and my face in a book sending the odd email while my hordes of scripts do the
legwork is working smart :-)

------
acconrad
Except the author is missing the point that taking bigger, braver risks (in a
global sense) isn't so risky (in a local sense) when your circumstances
provide a much deeper cushion.

Bill Gates had a $1mm trust fund in case Microsoft didn't work out.

Warren Buffett already had millions under management before he purchased
GEICO.

Richard Branson's grandfather was the English equivalent of a high-ranking
Circuit Court Justice.

In other words, all 3 had very soft landings to fall to in the event of a
total meltdown of their "risky" endeavors.

~~~
sjg007
I think what he is saying is that the "smart" and "successful" folks take
risks. Now it might be less risky to them because of a safety net but that
doesn't preclude others from also taking risks.

------
akshat_h
Interesting take. Though I wonder what you'll tell people who say that you
have to work smarter and harder to achieve success.

------
robgibbons
Work smart, and hard. Then you'll beat both of the other types.

